# console and ssh login fails as user

## Stormkings

Hi there,

I can't login anymore with my first user.  New created users can login as well as root. Console login is displaying the prompt again and ssh shows in ssh.log:

```
Oct 31 10:56:48 dyas sshd[13871]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port xxx22.

Oct 31 10:56:53 dyas sshd[13876]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for david from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port 35449 ssh2

Oct 31 10:56:53 dyas sshd(pam_unix)[13879]: session opened for user david by (uid=0)

Oct 31 10:56:53 dyas sshd[13879]: fatal: setresuid 1000: Resource temporarily unavailable

Oct 31 10:56:53 dyas sshd(pam_unix)[13879]: session closed for user david
```

And console login shows this in /var/log/messages:

```
Oct 31 10:58:47 dyas login(pam_unix)[9267]: session opened for user david by LOGIN(uid=0)

Oct 31 10:58:47 dyas login[13887]: setuid() failed

Oct 31 10:58:47 dyas login(pam_unix)[9267]: session closed for user david

```

I haven't a clue why this happens. Any suggestions?

dk

----------

## DDV01

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct 31 10:58:47 dyas login(pam_unix)[9267]: session opened for user david by LOGIN(uid=0) 
> 
>  Oct 31 10:58:47 dyas login[13887]: setuid() failed 
> ...

 

do you have:

```

PermitRootLogin no

```

 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config??

----------

## Stormkings

deleting pam_limits.so in /etc/pam.d/system-auth did the trick.

----------

